# time to update the unemployment figures



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

_*Time to update my signature ....
Cadiz was 41,26 and is now 40,77 (DOWN)
Lleida was 13.52 and is now 14.46 (UP)

Cadiz is still the highest, but Lleida is no longer the lowest. The lowest is 
Guipúzcoa was 13,41 and is now 14,5 (UP)

Under 25's
was 52.3% and is now 51,8% (DOWN)
EPA de España Paro menores de 25 años 2015 | datosmacro.com

UNEMPLOYMENT SPAIN DEC 2014 - Lowest Guipúzcoa 14,5%, highest Cádiz 4O,77. UNDER 25'S 51,8%Tasa de Paro en las Provincias de Espa?a, seg?n la EPA (12/2014) - Classora Knowledge Base*_


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

How many of the jobs reflected in the lower youth unemployment figures are temporary, I wonder...
The Junta de Andalucia has released funds for job creation schemes for youth and the long-term unemployed but most if not all of these are, sadly, temporary.
Although any work is better than none....

Incidentally, our PP Admnistration has held back some of the job creation money, intending to release it nearer election time. They have also minimised the crucial role of the JdA and made it appear as if these schemes are down to the largesse of the PP.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The figures appear to be moving in the right direction, but you would expect them to have fallen because (a) at least 100,000 unemployed Spaniards have left the country in the last few months, and (b) many more are on EU-funded training schemes. 

As for new jobs, the percentage which are temporary contracts is now more than double what it was before the recession. Some of them are for just one week - but the government is still claiming them as "new jobs".


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Un trabajo de 9 horas, sin días de descanso ni vacaciones: 500 euros
UGT denuncia a una panadería que ofrecía un empleo con condiciones abusivas

El sindicato UGT ha denunciado

That's 9 hour days without pause for 500 Euros a month  I thought slavery was illegal in the EU :confused2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

alborino said:


> Un trabajo de 9 horas, sin días de descanso ni vacaciones: 500 euros
> UGT denuncia a una panadería que ofrecía un empleo con condiciones abusivas
> 
> El sindicato UGT ha denunciado
> ...


It is illegal, which is why they have made a denuncia. It's been on our local TV all week. But thousands more will just put up with it because €500 is better than nothing.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> The figures appear to be moving in the right direction, but you would expect them to have fallen because (a) at least 100,000 unemployed Spaniards have left the country in the last few months, and (b) many more are on EU-funded training schemes.
> 
> As for new jobs, the percentage which are temporary contracts is now more than double what it was before the recession. Some of them are for just one week - but the government is still claiming them as "new jobs".


I didn't want to be the first to point it out, but these figures are hardly to be applauded are they, especially when taking into account the information you have given and also the fact that these figures include Christmas employment. I'm not sure the downward trend in some parts (not all) will continue into the new trimester...
I hope people will not be tempted to think unemployment is no longer a problem in Spain as the PP is bound to beat out the message that we have turned the corner, that green buds are sprouting and Elvis is alive and living in Albacete...


----------



## ABERAFON (Aug 15, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I didn't want to be the first to point it out, but these figures are hardly to be applauded are they, especially when taking into account the information you have given and also the fact that these figures include Christmas employment. I'm not sure the downward trend in some parts (not all) will continue into the new trimester...
> I hope people will not be tempted to think unemployment is no longer a problem in Spain as the PP is bound to beat out the message that we have turned the corner, that green buds are sprouting and Elvis is alive and living in Albacete...


HI Pesky,

There are no green shoots in S Europe nor in France, these figures are shocking and it is shameful that the government in Spain have done nothing for the young people who are steadily losing their future.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It seems that in our area,once the figures for the JdA schemes are discounted, there have been more unemployed since PP took over the Ayuntamiento.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> It seems that in our area,once the figures for the JdA schemes are discounted, there have been more unemployed since PP took over the Ayuntamiento.


When did they take over?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> When did they take over?


Just under four years ago. 176 municipal employees were made redundant when the new Alcalde privatised almost every public service and embarked on grandiose building projects such as an Orchidarium (correct term?) which employed labour mainly from outside the area. He also closed down some services. I now hear that our Gabinete Geriatrico (que nombre feo!), a free health service for the over 55s funded by the Ayto, is under threat.

Most work around here is in the service sector like elsewhere in Andalucia and is temporary and low-paid.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Elvis is alive and living in Albacete...


I didn't know that he had moved! Anyone have his new address?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hot from the dog walkers impromptu meeting, many stories about who knows who'is doing the worst job...
How about this one?
Working in a bakery, starting at 24:00 until 15:00 for 600€.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

They are about to open a new Día in the village (why we need it, I don't know when we have Coviran, Mas-y-mas, Iberplus - I suspect there was a brown envelope since it is on a new site). A friend (aged 40) replied to a recruiting advertisement and was rejected because she is too old (¡ @40 !) and the Social Security payments would have been much higher than for a teenager.


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

If you want a decent meal you don't go to McDonalds? Spain and numerous other EU countries are at best, the knackered Wimpey you get in a high st. Relying on tourism isn't the way forward either, no wonder they're desperate for a piece of the action in Gibraltar?

The sooner they get rid of local Junta's and cut red tape (empire building locally) then the country might start to recover confidence.

Still love the place though ...


----------

